# paumé / pomé [sic]



## kbarber

récemment, j'ai parlé avec une amie et elle m'a dit "je suis pomée c'est affreux!" 

qu'est-ce que ca veut dire, pomée? Merci!

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Japman

The word "paumé" means that someone does not not know where they are in life , what to do or has lost motivation.


----------



## flafla91

more explications in the following thread :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=639546


----------



## LMorland

This evening I was dining with a nine-year-old French girl who was born and grew up in a large _banlieue _just north of Paris, but two years ago moved with her family to a tiny village in _Basse Normandie.  _I asked her what she thought of her village when she first moved there.  

Her response:  _D'abord je croyais que c'était *paumé,* mais maintenant je l'aime bien.  Il y a beaucoup de choses à faire.

_This usage adds a different nuance to the definitions above, don't you think?


----------



## wildan1

_paumé - lost, out of it_ (person)
_paumé - in the middle of nowhere_ (place)


----------



## finagle

Bonjour! 

Est-ce-que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider avec la phrase *'je suis* *pommé'* (Français familier). C'est dans le contexte de quelqu'un qui est choqué, triste peut être? Il me semble qu'il y ait plusieurs usages possibles.

Merci d'avance...


----------



## pbx

_« Je suis paumé »_ means _I'm lost._
That could mean "I don't understand anything of what you're saying", or literally that you got lost anywhere and need for directions, or that you're psychologically lost, and cannot sort your feelings.


----------



## finagle

Thanks a million,

It was said to me, and I just assumed the (wrong) spelling hence the inability to find it in the dictionary.


----------



## persephoneves

I am hung up on the following sentence: je suis tellement pomé
I have no idea what this means! The google translator translated pomé as pomerania, which isn't even a word as far as I know.


----------



## LART01

Hi Persephoneves
Welcome to the forum!
I guess you mean _paumé _colloquial for _lost_ in proper in figurative sense


----------



## persephoneves

yes, paumé is what it is It is annoying when french people in forums misspell things but I guess we all do that from time to time. 

I asked my fiancé and he said it meant très fatigué, but he is not a native french speaker. So when would you said paumé and when would you say perdu? Merci de votre reponse!


----------



## Michelvar

"Paumé" and "perdu" are the same, but "paumé" is informal, so you can say "paumé" with friends or familly, but "perdu" is better in formal situations.


----------



## Ludivine64

It means "I'm so lost"


----------



## Island Thyme

But if you were lost on the road, you'd say perdu, right?  And paumé if you were lost in a discussion where you didn't understand what was being said?


----------



## pieanne

You can say "paumé" in both instances - informal level


----------



## SteveRusso

Island Thyme said:


> But if you were lost on the road, you'd say perdu, right?  And paumé if you were lost in a discussion where you didn't understand what was being said?



- Merde, je crois qu'on s'est encore paumés
- Mais qu'est ce que tu attends pour allumer le GPS? 

J'ai paumé mon parapluie dans le bus hier, et évidemment, aujourd'hui, il pleut.

- Mais il voulait quoi ce mec? 
- Laisse tomber, c'est un paumé (forget, that guy was on the skids)

- Quel trou paumé! (what a jerkwater place!)


----------



## Island Thyme

Donc on *se* paume ?


----------



## SteveRusso

Je suis paumé -> I am lost
Je me suis paumé -> I got lost
Je me paume -> I am getting lost


----------



## pieanne

Island Thyme said:


> Donc on *se* paume ?


 Absolutely.
It's mostly used in the "imparfait" or the "passé composé". Also in the "présent" and avec "je vais (me paumer)"


----------



## Caludrup

Est-ce-que il existe un mot comme "pommé" qui veut dire "perdu?".

Mon colleague a dit quelque chose comme ca pour dire ce que il était perdu en velo dans un foret pendant la nuit.


----------



## florence a

It's paumé.


----------



## Caludrup

Ah, ok, merci!  C'est argot?


----------



## jetset

Yes Caludrup, _se paumer _is slang for going astray/getting lost.


----------



## Michelvar

Hi Caludrup, 

All this thread is about "paumé" meaning "perdu", so I don't understand your question, do you want us to do the all thread again?


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés. Caludrup a dû en créer un qui s'est retrouvé ici


----------



## friasc

"paumé" peut-il aussi avoir le sens de 'pauvre', 'vivant dans la misère', etc ? Par exemple, dans une scène du film Les Parapluies de Cherbourg où le personnage Guy veut payer sa consommation dans un café avec un gros billet et se dispute avec le serveur qui n'a pas de monnaie :

Le server : vous êtes tous les mêmes avec vos gros billets !
Guy : Moins que toi, eh, Paumé ! Fais ton métier et fous-nous la paix.


----------



## LMorland

Quelle agressivité !  That must have gone completely over my head when I first saw that film (subtitled in English) in a high-school French class.

Merci, Friasc pour nous avoir donné cette connotation du mot.


----------



## In-Su

friasc said:


> Le serve*u*r : vous êtes tous les mêmes avec vos gros billets !
> Guy : Moins que toi, eh, Paumé ! Fais ton métier et fous-nous la paix.


Oui, dans ce contexte "paumé" peut être une insulte.


> − _Empl. subst._ Personne dans un état de misère et de détresse autant matérielles que morales. _Bande de paumés._


PAUMÉ : Définition de PAUMÉ


----------



## tartopom

friasc said:


> "paumé" peut-il aussi avoir le sens de 'pauvre', 'vivant dans la misère', etc ?



Interesting. I've never seen that meaning. I'd have said "fauché".


----------

